# OGF OFFICIAL SELFIE SHOT...



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Seen a thread about selfies. Some are good some not. I will send a $25 gift card to the winner.

*RULES*
1. Starting August 22nd 2015 through August 29th 2015 post your best selfie.
2. Selfie must be fishing and/or hunting related.
3. To get a selfie entered in the finals. Just post your favorite selfie "post #". Comments are welcome and encouraged. Example: Post #1
4. You can only enter "ONE" selfie into the finals. So dont jump the gun.
5. On August 30th 2015. I will take the top 3 most quoted and liked selfies and do a poll.
6. Poll dates will run for one week. August 31st to September 7th and voting is open to all OGF members
7. The one with the most votes from the poll will receive a $25 bass pro gift card.

Winner will be announced in this thread and contacted via PM/ message for delivery info.

Have fun with this one...

The OGF members below have entered a Selfie to be selected for the final 3. Voting ends Aug 30th at 12am.

*1 kayak1979* post 14
*2 lonewolf* post 17
*3 Erieangler51* post 18
*4 Lewis* post 19
*5 Flannel_Carp* post 25
*6 chris1162* post 31
*7 Seaturd* post 33
*8 Tightlines* post 35
*9 ezbite* post 36
*10 leftfordead88* post 37
*11 EyeCatchEm* post 38
*12 pelagic* post 39
*13 9Left* post 40
*14 basshunter11* post 45
*15 Eatsleepfish* post 46
*16 Spike Dog* post 48
*17fishingful* post 49
*18 Kgonefishin* post 50
*19 icebucketjohn* post 52


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

What a great idea! I love seeing loud mouth negative folks being put in their place. Plus, I love looking at the fishing pics since I don't fish as often as I once did.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave_E said:


> What a great idea! I love seeing loud mouth negative folks being put in their place. Plus, I love looking at the fishing pics since I don't fish as often as I once did.


Now now... That kind of talk is also negative.. I think its a great Idea, and I am not surprised it is coming from Red Jada...


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

What do I get for predicting the winner. Has to be ezbite.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Selfies can be current or older. Just needs to be fishing or hunting themed. Post them selfies....


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm absolutely overloaded with selfies. are we going for goofy, or serious?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

IGbullshark said:


> I'm absolutely overloaded with selfies. are we going for goofy, or serious?


 Thats up to you. It's the OGF members that will decide the winner.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

My entry:


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> View attachment 192371
> My entry:


Not my vote, but I will say that even if the pic isn't of a hot woman hilding a pole or rod, the philosophy behind it will get votes!


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

bcnulater said:


> Not clear on what rule 3 means but here's one.
> View attachment 192414


 SEEMS TO BE SOME CONFUSION OF WHAT A SELFIE IS. A selfie is a photo of your self, taken by your self. Not something you copied off the internet. OGF is a family oriented site so is this challenge. If you dont like it then dont post.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll go first. I've fishing this past winter. Had to take a selfie because I can't get any of my warm weather fishing buddies out on the ice.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

double post


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> View attachment 192436


 And this is a selfie because?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I turned on the camera myself LOL =)


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's my entry. Got her at Milton and was my first ever fish there. I don't do selfies but have 2 and that the only 2 I have and both are fish.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great idea ! Perhaps some words on what a true selfie is would be good ....

And question ... A photo captured by yourself using timer instead of actually holding the camera... Does that qualify ? Using mounted cameras on kayaks, bows, guns... All selfies. Please explain more clearly what qualifies and what doesn't. Do you need to be actually holding the camera with one hand visible ?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ML1187 said:


> Great idea ! Perhaps some words on what a true selfie is would be good ....
> 
> And question ... A photo captured by yourself using timer instead of actually holding the camera... Does that qualify ? Using mounted cameras on kayaks, bows, guns... All selfies. Please explain more clearly what qualifies and what doesn't. Do* you need to be actually holding the camera with one hand visible *?


 Some of you are reading way to much into this.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ML1187 said:


> Great idea ! Perhaps some words on what a true selfie is would be good ....
> 
> And question ... A photo captured by yourself using timer instead of actually holding the camera... Does that qualify ? Using mounted cameras on kayaks, bows, guns... All selfies. Please explain more clearly what qualifies and what doesn't. Do *you need to be actually holding the camera with one hand visible* ?



Don't understand why people have to make things so difficult....


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

RedJada said:


> Some of you are reading way to much into this.


Guess I won't participate then. Thanks for the clarification of the rules for something that sounded like fun. But it's your party. Run it like you wish.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

RedJada said:


> Don't understand why people have to make things so difficult....


And I don't understand why you simply can't explain what you mean by a selfie. We will agree to disagree. Good day to you sir.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's mine! My biggest SW Ohio river smallie to date, right at 19"; caught two weeks ago on a pop-R!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rockytop said:


> What do I get for predicting the winner. Has to be ezbite.


Ha.. What are you try to say?? I just like seeing stuff behind me in those photos


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selfie


Looks like for a true selfie you have to be holding the camera.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, I put in "selfie" on Google and this is what came up. So, this it what we will roll with.

sel·fie
ˈselfē/
_noun_
informal
noun: *selfie*; plural noun: *selfies*; noun: *selfy*
a photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically one taken with a smartphone or webcam and shared via social media.

Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Everyone that posted a selfie pic are in. I will post the user names that are entered in the OP tomorrow and update that daily. Looking forward to the confusion. Just to clarify, your selfies do not have to be current. And dont forget about rule #3 Y_ou must "QUOTE" and post "LIKE" your favorite selfie. Comments are welcome and encouraged._


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ezbite said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selfie
> 
> 
> Looks like for a true selfie you have to be holding the camera.


 Only you EZ.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

my selfie! I caught this fish with 2500 series stradic and 10 lb mono. It was over 40". I caught this solo and had little 4-5ft gators watchin me the whole time. I was pretty pumped since i didnt expect much and had no idea of the size of the fish in the area. I ended up catch several more this size that night too.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> View attachment 192436


 "LIKE" Good example of liking and quoting an entry. This is a action photo. I dont think you can deny that. Nothing like salmon fishing in a yak.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

deer season selfie


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

chris1162 said:


> my selfie!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Colorado elk hunt.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Me and rubber lips singing.. Oooooo say can you seeeeee...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

heres mine. Hope I win


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Duck hunting selfie! With my buddy photo bombing, although it wasn't really his choice


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Walleye selfie with Eyedreamn, greenhead, and pelagic


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a good one... My buddy asked me to take a selfie of him cuz his hands were full, so technically, it's HIS selfie cuz it was his idea.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just looked through the selfies. Some good ones for sure. Remember

*RULES*
1. Starting August 22nd 2015 through August 29th 2015 post your best selfie.
2. Selfie must be fishing and/or hunting related.
3. To get a selfie entered in the finals. Just post your favorite selfie "post #". Comments are welcome and encouraged. Example: Post #1
4. You can only enter "ONE" selfie into the finals. So dont jump the gun.
5. On August 30th 2015. I will take the top 3 most quoted and liked selfies and do a poll.
6. Poll dates will run for one week. August 31st to September 7th and voting is open to all OGF members
7. The one with the most votes from the poll will receive a $25 bass pro gift card.

Winner will be announced in this thread and contacted via PM/ message for delivery info.

Have fun with this one...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Here's mine! Hope shots taken with a cell phone and timer count since clarification on that is strictly not allowed.
> 
> My biggest SW Ohio river smallie to date, right at 19"; caught two weeks ago on a pop-R!
> 
> View attachment 192528


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Question: do you think we should seperate this into categories of fish species? And then subcategories for which section of Ohio , like SW,NE,NW, and so on.... That would be awesome if you could do that! Thanks man


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Should I send you some Xanax Jada..


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

My first and only selfie. I took it because my dad still has a flip phone and he couldn't figure out my smart phone. I felt wired doing it because I make fun of my wife and kids for taking selfies all the time.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't usually take selfies with a fish. I totally forgot to take one with the much larger flathead from yesterday, but remembered to do so today with this small one. Here is my submission. Btw thanks for putting this contest on!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Made a little change to rule # 3. All you have to do to vote for a final 3 selfie is just reply with the post number.
*3. To get a selfie entered in the finals. Just post your favorite selfie "post #". Comments are welcome and encouraged. Example: Post #1*

With that said, everyone entered has been listed in in the OP, post #1. Still plenty of time to get your selfie in to win a $25 Bass Pro gift card. Voting will end on Aug 30th at 12am so start your votes. I will keep the OP updated best I can with who has votes and how many. Top three vote getters will be entered for the $25 give card. That vote/poll with begin Aug 31st. Good luck and have fun. (NOTE, if you have already voted and I missed it. Please PM me with the post #)


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

BOOYAH!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is mine from goose hunting. Zombie goose lol


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The one and only selfy i have ever. Caught a huge walleye ice by myself and attempted to get a pic


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Getting a lot of selfies but no one is voting. No votes no winner..... See the OP for voting instructions...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hiking to the Camp


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

My vote is for spike dog post number #48


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I dint realize this would be so hard for you guys. Guess Ill have assign everyone listed in the original post a number and use a random number generator to pick the winner


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i vote for ME!

#9 ezbite post #36


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I vote for Chris1162 post #31


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I vote for ezbite post #36


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Voting for the top 3 ended like 2 days ago LOL. So keep posting your best selfies and all will be entered into a random drawing for the $25 bass pro gift card to be done next Saturday Sept. 5th. ONE SELFIE PER MEMBER.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RedJada said:


> Voting for the top 3 ended like 2 days ago LOL. So keep posting your best selfies and all will be entered into a random drawing for the $25 bass pro gift card to be done next Saturday Sept. 5th. ONE SELFIE PER MEMBER.....


 
at least my Susan Lucci title is safe


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

ezbite said:


> at least my Susan Lucci title is safe


36


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I vote for flannel carp!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a reminder, I will be using a random number generator somewhere on the wild web to select a winner. All that have entered has a number next to their name in the OP. So will be entering 1 to 19 in the generator as of now. Still time to get your selfie in...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

RedJada said:


> Seen a thread about selfies. Some are good some not. I will send a $25 gift card to the winner.
> 
> *RULES*
> 1. Starting August 22nd 2015 through August 29th 2015 post your best selfie.
> ...



It ain't over! I have an OGF promo shirt that I'm going to have RedJada random draw from the pool of participants and send out to the person drawn. Also I'll be getting one out to RedJada for his efforts! GREAT idea and contest.

Patrick, shoot me a PM with your size and address if you would please and random draw another winner for the shirt!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> It ain't over! I have an OGF promo shirt that I'm going to have RedJada random draw from the pool of participants and send out to the person drawn. Also I'll be getting one out to RedJada for his efforts! GREAT idea and contest.
> 
> Patrick, shoot me a PM with your size and address if you would please and random draw another winner for the shirt!
> View attachment 194374


 That's very generous Shake and very much appreciated. We will have one more lucky winner for this contest and will receive this sweet OGF shirt. I will do another random drawing this coming Sunday. That should be enough time for everyone entered in the
*OGF OFFICIAL SELFIE SHOT *contest to get wind of this.

 Good luck guys. I'm working on another contest for the winter, stay tuned.....


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> It ain't over! I have an OGF promo shirt that I'm going to have RedJada random draw from the pool of participants and send out to the person drawn. Also I'll be getting one out to RedJada for his efforts! GREAT idea and contest.
> 
> Patrick, shoot me a PM with your size and address if you would please and random draw another winner for the shirt!
> View attachment 194374



Winner is.... LONEWOLF. You got a sweet OGF shirt coming your way. Contact shakedown for shipping info. PM coming your way.


----------

